# When is a Car not a car?



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All

You may remember a little while ago I was looking at scratching an itch with regard to a "full fat" pick up.
Well, that idea has been squashed by the eye watering importation taxes, so I am considering scratching my last remaining motoring itch, an old Porsche 911.

So, if I go for a classic say 40 years old and import it, will I avoid importation tax?

Or, Do I go and buy one of the many available on motors.de which is in need of work and also some major bits and pieces (engines and the such like) and then import that........will a rolling shell, non runner attract Importation Tax again at the same age?

Thanks in advance to all.

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Classic if it follows guidelines zero import or ISV the ISV being the major cost

Your second option I'd like the answer too as I sold my non runner restoration project when we moved because I couldn't get the answers to how to get over IPO etc hurdles, now I think I would have risked it and only done the "import" when I'd completed project and "imported" the finished project


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

And classic status is conferred at 40 years old or older or is there some other feature that determines this status?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you'll find that Portugal & the ACP Classicos consider a car to be classic at 30 years.

My Jeep was made in 1982, came into Portugal in January 2012 & is classified as classic by both the Govt & ACP Classicos. 

IIRC, the Classic Car Club of America consider 25 years as the benchmark.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Check out this site CPAA - Comissão Técnica - Veículos históricos


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Travelling and Canoe

So the search begins.........................it may be a roller coaster but it will be fun I hope 

Rob


----------

